# maps



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

where do you guys find topo and ariel maps of your property because i have 3 places i hunt and i would like to look at some maps to find the best place to set up a stand


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Google Earth is what I've been using lately. It's free and quite detailed. I don't know how to get topo information from it though. For that I recommend terraserver.microsoft.net


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree google earth is great. Easy to work with and it gets the job done.


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

I have used www.topozone.com


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

About a year ago I bought a Garmin Handheld GPS. It came in a bundle. It has all the Topo maps for the US on 3 CDs. You can load them to your PC and print them out. Or you can load them to you GPS. My buddy has a Garmin without the Topo maps. We hunt a State Park which is on a peninsula on the Hudson River. His shows us in the river. Mine actually shows a trail about 300 yards from our stand. We use his for 2 years before I bought mine. We used to walk almost a mile through a swamp. We never knew that trail was there. It was around $400 for the Bundle at Dick's. Well worth it.


----------



## bigbadbrad007 (Feb 9, 2008)

Mike, I think I have a solution to your problem. Either try Google Earth, or I know about this really cool http://www.txhuntworks.com/interactivemap.html tool that I think you might find useful. I'm sure at least one of these could help you get the map view you want.


----------

